# School Bus Project



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got an old Hubley School bus at an antique show. Left it out all summer and the paint was getting worse. So I stripped it down, primered it and shot it with Krylon primer, then XO Rust Caution Yellow. Made some seats from wood(next to the bus) Still in process. Did find the tires from the semi that came with my crane that I've been bashing were a perfect fit and gave me duals on the back, it also provided part of the dash board. I plan some windows also and my wife will cut Spring Creek Schools for it from vinyl.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

WOW! That looks very yellow.. uh great!!  
Is it a plastic or die-cast model? 
The wheels turned out perfect. What are you gonna use for windows? 

Paul


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

You gonna take it to Marty's next year?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Paul, it's supposed to be yellow! It's an old die cast toy, no interior/etc. Burl, I usually just take trains to Marty's. Maybe we should have a 'show and tell'?


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Well Paul, it's supposed to be yellow!
Jerry, I know. I was just kidding about the yellow.









I'm curious about what you gonna use for windows. I had a 'windowless' truck kit once and making some (nice fitting) glas for the windows was a real disaster. However the windows on your bus are mostly flat. The frontwindow is the hardest to do I think.
Do you leave it without an interior?

I came across this a while back, perhaps you like it for ideas/inspiration: 
http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b...azy%20Bus/

Looking forward to updates on this bus!

Paul


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great school bus Jerry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pix Paul, is that the one posted on here awhile back, resin casting? http://www.freewebs.com/rmrresin/nf125.htm 
Wonder how it would hold up outside, this is metal and should do the job. Putting more detail in that I had planned, but it
is winter time after all! Flat plasitc went in fine on the sides, will use some thinner stuff on the windshield, seems to curve a bit,
as does the back, we'll see. Interior seats are painted, but drying right now. Pretty rough, but should look fine inside from 10' away!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking Jerry. Have any more of the wheels left? As I mentioned to you earlier they will work on the AC road railer's. Later RJD


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 01 Jan 2010 02:44 PM 
Nice pix Paul, is that the one posted on here awhile back, resin casting? http://www.freewebs.com/rmrresin/nf125.htm

Yep that sure is the resin casting one.

And your bus looks great Jerry. Can't wait to see it lettered. Finding suitable buses in "G" scale is very tough to do.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Got some plastic in the windows, bent the edges by holding them over the soldering iron, then gripping it with the pliers and bending some. Little messy with the glue, but will look fine out on the RR. Seats/dash are in also. Still need lettering. I gave Syl the wrong size, some is okay, side stuff is too large, but she's packing up xmas crapl


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

These Hubleys are around, not too hard to find, but you would need to invest some work in them, should hold up well outside though.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Looking good! Real nice work on the windows! 
Are you gonna leave the back bumper yellow?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Got the lettering on the bus, painted the back bumper black.. Used a paper punch to make some red circles out of vinyl for lights up by the small school bus lettering on top. Should look fine. It sits about 10' back in my layout on an old Lionel bridge. Water deposits should even out the plastic to a uniform gray soon!


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job, Jerry.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

It turned out great! Very nice and sharp lettering.









I was thinking; perhaps 2 windshieldwipers would be a nice addition? Don't have to be too detailed though, just simply build from pieces of styrene or perhaps left over wipers from (crashed) modelcars. This because the front window is so prominent on the model, it will make it complete...









Paul


----------

